# xf86-video-radeonhd - Treiberupdate auf 1.2 - Was beachten ?

## Thorsten-Bln

Hallo Leute,

hab bei mir den Treiber xf86-video-radeonhd-1.1.0 am Laufen für meine Radeon HD3850.

Jetzt hab ich heute gesehen, dass es ein Update auf die 1.2.0 gibt beim Syncen.

Entschuldigt bitte die Frage, ich bin noch nicht so der Gentoo Profi und ich bin froh, dass ich meinen XServer mit dem Treiber zum Laufen bekommen habe:

Kann ich einfach emerge -avuD world machen, um den Treiber zu updaten, oder muss ich irgendetwas anderes machen ?

Sind Probleme zu erwarten ? Hat jemand den Treiber schon am Laufen ?

Bin lieber etwas vorsichtig mit dem XServer und frag lieber, bevor ich ihn mir zerschieße.

Liebe Grüße

Thorsten

----------

## roha

 *Thorsten-Bln wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab bei mir den Treiber xf86-video-radeonhd-1.1.0 am Laufen für meine Radeon HD3850.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich heute gesehen, dass es ein Update auf die 1.2.0 gibt beim Syncen.
> ...

 

Hallo Thorsten,

Du kannst den Treiber einfach emergen, allerdings würde ich an Deiner stelle lieber den fglrx Treiber von ATI

emerge da nur mit diesem die Stromsparfunktionen der HD3850 gehen ( emerge ati-drivers ).

Meine HD3850 braucht mit dem fglrx Treiber 21 Watt weniger im 2D Modus wie mit dem radeonhd Treiber.

MfG Robert

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

Hallo Robert,

ich hatte vorher den fglrx Treiber verwendet, hatte da aber das Problem, dass ich den X-Server dann nicht mehr beenden konnte.

Immer wenn ich Strg+Alt+Backspace gedrückt habe, ist der Bildschirm schwarz geworden und das wars dann.

Im Chat #Gentoo.de wurde mir dann geraten, den radeonhd zu nehmen.

Aber mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass die Grafikkarte in Gentoo lauter ist als unter Windows.

Also, wenn Du mir sagst WIE, dann bin ich auch gerne bereit den fglrx zu nehmen, wenn er klappt.

Aber es war halt kein Zustand gewesen, wenn ich aus KDE raus will in die Konsole und dann der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.

----------

## a.forlorn

Probier mal mit den fglrx- Treiber in /etc/ati/authatieventsd.sh die Zeile 

```
XDM_AUTH_MASK=/var/lib/xdm/authdir/authfiles/A$1*
```

 in 

```
XDM_AUTH_MASK=/var/run/xauth/A$1*
```

 zu ändern.

----------

## roha

Hallo Thorsten,

also bei mir geht Strg+Alt+Backspace  ohne Probleme, ich benutze ein ~amd64 Gentoo.

Aber probier mal den Tip von a.forlorn.

MfG Robert

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

@a.forlorn : Ich hab diese Datei  authatieventsd.sh

Was nun ?

----------

## a.forlorn

Editier sie mit nano oder vi und ändere die oben angegebene Zeile.

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

Sorry, das war ein "freudscher Verschreiber"..

Wollte sagen, ich hab die Datei nicht.

----------

## a.forlorn

Du hast fglrx installiert? Bei mir ist 8.40.4 installiert.

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

In der Make.conf habe ich 

VIDEOCARDS="fglrx"

Und der Ati-Treiber ist auch installiert.

Allerdings habe ich die neueste Version davon. Die Version 8.471.3.

Laut dem HowTo zum Installieren des ATI-Treibers soll man ja den neuen nehmen.

----------

## roha

Hallo Thorsten,

ich habe auch die Version 8.471.3 installiert, bei mir existiert aber die Datei

authatieventsd.sh in /etc/ati. Allerdings steht in der Datei die Zeile

XDM_AUTH_MASK=/var/run/xauth/A$1* ohne das ich etwas an der Datei

editiert hätte.

MfG Robert

----------

